# Spooling my new 6/0?



## SouthTexasFisher

I just recently obtained a Penn Senator 114H 6/0, off ebay for the lovely price of 60 bucks. Sweet deal, thing is literally like new. A friend and I have decided that we are going to get into some serious shark fishing down at SPI.

Now the problem I am facing , is how I should spool it up. Originally, I wanted to spool it up with straight 80lb Braid. I believe the line capacity for #80 Braid is 1075yds, so I figured lets just throw 1000+ yards of braid on there and go. After doing some research reading through forums and various posts, I understand that there is a number of ways to spool a 6/0. To be more specific , i am talking about 1. Mono backing, with braid on top. and 2. Braid backing with mono on top. 

Is there any reason as too why one would be better than the other? What #Braid or #mono would y'all recommend if I decide to go either route? Would 1000+yards of line be sufficient for fishing from the beach at SPI? What ratio would y'all recommend if i go either route, (ie: 700yds braid:300yds mono, or 500yds braid:500 yds mono, etc.)

My friend owns a 6/0 and a 9/0, and told me he was going to spool his 6/0 (might have been the 9/0 not sure) with 700 yards of #unknown Braid, and 300 yards of #unknown Mono on top. He said he wants mono on top so that he could keep as much braid as possible out of the water, because it weakens it? is that true? 

Sorry about all the questions, I am just trying to make our transition into shark fishing as smooth as possible. Any kind of information would be much appreciated! FIsh ON!!


----------



## mysteryfisherman

Well let me start off by saying that I hope y'all have a bunch of fun doing some serious shark fishing because it can be an absolute riot from the shore.

If you want to put braid on it, you would definitely want a mono backer on that spool to keep the braid from slipping. A lot of people will put a mono topshot on the end of braid for abrasion resistance. With that much tension on your line and your line running through sand it acts like sand paper and mono holds up to that abrasion a lot better than braid does. Also, a long mono topshot (100+ yds.) will act as a shock for sudden pulls from the fish which your braid(or rod) might snap on.

Basically, 20ish yards of mono on the spool followed by however much 80# or 100# braid as you want and finish it off with 150ish yards of whatever pound mono you can squeeze on there. My .02


----------



## SouthTexasFisher

Appreciate the info man! will definitely put it to good use!


----------



## mysteryfisherman

Anytime! I'm by no means an expert but I hope you do well.

Tight Lines


----------

